# Chateau Hoogemeyer, Belgium 2012



## tank2020 (Apr 28, 2012)

This place was strange. The rumours say that there is someone living in a caravan on the site, who gets quite agitated by visitors, there was an old tourer on site but it really did not look inhabited, there was also a seamingy lived in kitchen within the chateau, with modern and very old food kept together.

Some of the doors appeared to secured , but then a big open accesses was left, there was also a very fine trip wire placed around the the main building. I had to use all my restraint not to pull it, just to see what happened, but I resisted.


I really admire whoever it is attempting to maintain this place, but I am not convinced the work they are doing is helping, it looks to me as if they are doing more damage then good.


















































































Cheers ears


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 28, 2012)

nice lots of bits in there bud...


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice looking building,great photos.


----------



## Mike L (Apr 28, 2012)

That would be a hell of a restoration project, there is so much worthy of saving.


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 29, 2012)

fantastic place, some nice paint peelage there...


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 29, 2012)

Fantastic report mate! We just don't get stuff like this in the UK do we?!


----------



## lost (Apr 29, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Fantastic report mate! We just don't get stuff like this in the UK do we?!



I can think of a few in Scotland.






It's quite a good place, we visited it last year. Definitely no one living there, there's a reasonably tidy but obviously neglected nissen hut at the back with classic cars in it.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 29, 2012)

lost said:


> I can think of a few in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bloody hell! thats nice.


----------



## wolfism (May 2, 2012)

The Nissen hut was the highpoint of the day… Looks like they've cut back most of the undergrowth since we were there.


----------



## TeeJF (May 3, 2012)

What an odd place!


----------

